# utiliser iCloud simplement avec interface Web ?



## casey (8 Décembre 2018)

Bonjour,

Avant d'activer éventuellement iCloud (dans la perspective d'un stockage de données assez réduit), j'aimerais savoir s'il est possible avec un Mac d'utiliser iCloud uniquement avec une interface web ?  Autrement dit, sans devoir passer par l'activation d'iCloud dans "préférence système" et sans avoir besoin d'une synchro (juste passer par www.icloud.com et procéder à des transferts de fichiers via un glisser-coller).

Merci à vous.


----------



## guytoon48 (9 Décembre 2018)

Bonjour,
Non...


----------



## casey (9 Décembre 2018)

Merci


----------



## guill_lyon (12 Décembre 2018)

guytoon48 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Non...


Désolé mais si c'est tout à fait possible d'envoyer des fichiers depuis l'interface web d'iCloud. Ce n'est pas le plus pratique, mais c'est possible.

Voici la barre d'outil quand on est connecté à iCloud web > icloud drive
On retrouve bien les boutons pour créer des dossiers, envoyer des fichiers, télécharger / supprimer des fichiers…


----------



## casey (12 Décembre 2018)

Merci pour ta réponse.

Ceci étant dit, pour de l'archivage (et pas de la synchro), un site comme Dropbox serait-il plus adapté ?


----------



## guill_lyon (12 Décembre 2018)

Effectivement si c'est pour de la synchronisation, Dropobox ou autre serait plus adapté… tout comme iCloud si on active cette fonction !


----------

